# Star Wars: Episode 7 ohne CGI - Video zeigt Vergleich vorher/nachher



## Launethil (14. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 ohne CGI - Video zeigt Vergleich vorher/nachher* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 ohne CGI - Video zeigt Vergleich vorher/nachher


----------



## Spruso (14. Januar 2016)

Sehr interessant.

Lustig finde ich allerdings, dass sie Kylo einmal durch sein digitales Ich ersetzt haben, obwohl er die Szene offensichtlich gespielt hat


----------



## MrHonsel (14. Januar 2016)

Wenigstens sind die Lichtschwerter echt ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Januar 2016)

Video gelöscht?


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2016)

Star Wars: The Force Awakens - VFX Breakdown


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2016)

Spruso schrieb:


> Sehr interessant.
> 
> Lustig finde ich allerdings, dass sie Kylo einmal durch sein digitales Ich ersetzt haben, obwohl er die Szene offensichtlich gespielt hat



liegt wohl daran, dass seine erste Demaskierung (Reys Verhör) zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht stattfand, da Rey, Finn und Co. gerade mit Han im Falken saßen um zu Maz Festung zu fliegen


----------



## Kruemelmonster2000 (15. Januar 2016)

Sehr interessanter Einblick in die Effektentstehung. Der Film war nicht schlecht, aber der Soundtrack war der schwächste von allen Teilen, weil kein neues wiedererkenbares Thema dabei war. Das Triebwerksgeräusch vom Tie Fighter, der vom Sternzerstörer flieht, bei 00:44 stottert im Ton, war im Kino genau daselbe. Ist das ein Fehler?


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> liegt wohl daran, dass seine erste Demaskierung (Reys Verhör) zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht stattfand, da Rey, Finn und Co. gerade mit Han im Falken saßen um zu Maz Festung zu fliegen


Da denkt man ja eigentlich, daß man das vorher weiß und dem Schauspieler dann eine Maske *vor* dem Dreh aufsetzt - 

- aber im _Hobbit 3_ hat Gandalf auch einen neuen Stab bekommen - wo aber beim Filmen keiner drauf geachtet hatte. Bis dann endlich mal einer merkte, daß sie ein ganzes Pack Szenen mit dem falschen Stab gedreht hatten. Also wurde in diesen Szenen fein säuberlich per CGI der Stab durch das andere Modell ersetzt.


----------



## Spruso (15. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:
			
		

> liegt wohl daran, dass seine erste Demaskierung (Reys Verhör) zu dem  Zeitpunkt noch nicht stattfand, da Rey, Finn und Co. gerade mit Han im  Falken saßen um zu Maz Festung zu fliegen



Hmm, das könnte natürlich sein. Habe den Ablauf jetzt nicht so genau im Kopf 

War aber trotzdem irgendwie lustig anzusehen. Speziell, dass sie ihn durch eine digitale Kopie ersetzt haben und ihn nicht einfach die Szene noch einmal mit Maske haben spielen lassen.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (15. Januar 2016)

Wo ist das Video ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2016)

Waren die Fragezeichen im Sonderangebot? 

Disney/Lucasfilm hat das Video vermutlich entfernen lassen, ich denk mal auf der DVD bzw. Bluray wird es dann auch zu sehen sein


----------



## Malifurion (16. Januar 2016)

Hab das Video noch sehen können. Da is mehr CGI drinn als ich dachte. Teilweise ganze Szenen sind komplett digital. Da hat ILM mal wieder super arbeitet geleistet. Im Bezug auf die Oscars hat aber Star Wars nix verdient. Da is Mad Max schon wesentlich besser im VFX Bereich gewesen (Auch wenn da fast kein CGI drinn war).


----------

